# scared to go to school....



## anonymous357 (Aug 25, 2003)

hi everyone.. i'm new here...i need some help (as does everyone else on the board)..but i graduated high school a few yrs back and since then my symptoms have gotten worse. I want to try and attend college.. but i just can't force myself to do it. About a year ago i took a night course.. and it was awful. The worst part of my ibs are the noises, and constant gas, i've tried everything. My stomach makes crazy noises when im hungry, when i'm not hungry, when i've eaten.. i can't take it!back in highschool i would carry around sodium crackers to help settle things down, but i dont know if that works anymore since it got worse.i need help from someone who is in school w/ this.. i hate it. I end up hiding out from the world, and i don't want to anymore.. its just embarassing!.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

aw I understand. I start school tomorrow (I'm still in high school). I really don't know what to do either...I've been trying to relax myself today, telling myself I won't get an attack tomorrow and that everything will be okay. Stupid subconscious mind worrying about stuff that shouldn't even be worried about. I just can't seem to get myself CALM.so I don't know...maybe we should meditate or something. But really, you shouldn't let ibs stop you from going to college. You have to stay strong and beat it. One thing that I've learned is that you can't give in all the time, you just can't. You have to stay strong.


----------



## lindsayeveritt (May 29, 2003)

I can totally relate to how you're feeling. I'm going into my 4th year at university. My biggest problem is the gas and noises as well. When I'm hungry my stomach makes really loud moans and gurgles, but if I eat I have to run to the bathroom constantly throughout the lecture. It's so embarrasing, I hate it so much. I'm not really sure how I made it this far!! I've missed so many classes it's unbelievable. I get ready, start driving to school but then I panic and feel sicker and sicker so I turn around and go home. Here are some things that have helped me:-Very strong peppermint tea right before class-Sitting at the back by a door, makes it easy to leave early or run to the bathroom wihtout people noticing-Immodium before a test-Taking a herbal mixture before class that calms me down - it's a liquid that has valerian root, St. John's Wort and a few other herbs in it.-Try to go to bed early during the week-Remembering that if I have to miss a class its OK. I try to remind myself that going to school with IBS is a huge challenge so even making it through 1 class is an accomplishment.-Focusing on the times that I made it through an entire class and was fine-Leaving class early if I get too uncomfortable-Going for a long walk or bike ride in the morning before a classHope that helps a bit. I think you should definitely go to college, just try it and see how it goes. I know how it feels to hide from the world and its not fun!! School has really helped me to force myself to get out there!Email me if you want to talk! lins_everitt###hotmail.com


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

College is the best thing for you. Its a way to ease into the social world without too much tension. You learn a lot and make yourself more desireable in the job market.I've been in college for 2 years with IBS. Its difficult at times, but you can do it. I try not to miss class often, but I talk to my profs and let them know what's wrong and why I need to leave sometimes. Everyone has been great about it. Just do it! You will never forgive yourself if you prevent yourself from your dreams because of IBS.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

you should go to school. ive been in college for 4 years and i can tell you straight up that you shouldnt let ibs get in the way of anything. some of my professors let me get away with missing class due to ibs, and others were just complete 2ssholes. in the end , its up to you, but college is the best thing going on for me right now.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

right on asian girl! me too.I had my doctor write a note and I showed it to my profs (I felt like a first grader). Most of them are pretty cool. One is a total b!tch and she didn't care. She even has an attendance policy for her class- no more than 2 absences. Argh.







But college is great! Where else can you e a low grade adult, work a little, party, and have little accountability for yourself?


----------



## anonymous357 (Aug 25, 2003)

thanks for the advice everyone...i know college would be a good idea... but it would be too stressful for me....i'm still deciding on what i should do, cuz there are so many things i gotta think a bout..also, during a nite course i attended.. i was so focused on my stomach that i didn't learn a darn thing! and that is another reason that it might be a waste to go, i just can't focus cuz i'm worrying too much.sorry.. i really need to vent.. nobody else understands what i go through. I'm a 20 yr old female, who is losing almost all my hair, have ibs, gas like crazy, extreme lactose-intolerance, the worst period pains ever, crazy anxiety, and on top of it.. im one of the most non-social ppl out there, and that makes it even worse, cuz i can't talk about any of it.







sorry.. i'm just really sick of it all. if there are any good online schools... pls let me know.. just having a baaad day. oh and one more thing.. i know everyone here is going thru some of this shi*, I don't wanna sound like i think i'm the only one, cuz i don't







thanks for the tips everyone.. i appreciate ur help.


----------



## Purple_Jewel_Gurl (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey,I'm kinda going through the same thing, too, I majorly screwed up my classes last semester cuz I first started to get sick around exam time, really sick, and I had no idea what was wrong with me...now I am taking this semester off, I got sooo many tests done over the summer, they only just diagnosed me with ibs a few weeks ago...I still don't know what to do. Some days I think ok, this isn't so bad, I'm sure I can make it, and other days I get so nauseous, I am constantly scared that I am going to throw up and vow never to leave the house again...sorry I can't offer you any good advice, I do hope that you will find your niche in society someday soon.







Jewel


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

I just started my third year at my University and live in a small room with two other girls. At first it was hard to adjust to the new lifestyle and added stress. But I've figured out some ways to take away some of the embarrassment and anxiety. If I'm have a bad day I'll take a shower, the privacy and heat seems to calm the ibs. I also let my professors know about my condition and they are generally very accomodating to my sickness. I totally would not give up college life over IBS. Sure I spend a lot of nights home, alone, but there are those other days that can't be compared too!


----------



## paperbag (Sep 11, 2003)

yup, im in college and struggling through long and quiet lectures. i try to goto class as much as possible, but sometimes as i get dressed i feel the rumbling and the gas and increasing heart rate. i think i hate the anxiety of the possibililty of a noisy bowel more than anything else.but you have to live with whats given to you. im just curious if it will ever settle down or go away.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

anonymous,There is a *Pain Gas and Bloating* forum, there are others there that might understand what you go thru being afraid to go out among people.((((((















)))))))


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

This morning in French lecture I had the zelnorm rumbles! Extra embarrassing.I thought I would have to run out of the class too. I made it through the hour, then went to the bathroom.







It's really worth it. Besides, we can be underpaid IBS sufferers, or over-educated, well-paid IBS sufferers. Take your pick!


----------



## mjnooner (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey! I know EXACTLY how you feel! I'm in my first year of college, and so far I have only attended ONE of each of my classes! My advice to you is to take it slow - do what you can! I'm only taking 3 courses this semester (with breaks in between) so I don't have a lot of homework or exams to stress over and the breaks allow me to go to the bathroom! I'm still really scared to go, myself, because I don't want to be running back and forth to the bathroom - but I've made sure that I sit REALLY close to the door in all my classrooms, and I've talked to all my teachers and explained that if I leave class suddenly, its because I'm ill. I also talked to a "Disability Services" counsellor at the school, and (with a note signed by my specialist) we've arranged that I will be able to have more time on tests, I will be able to go to the bathroom if necessary, and I will be able to write in a private room - and all this (in my eyes) is going to TOTALLY help relieve some of the stress! But now I need to face reality, and work on attending class too! I'm sure that you can do it, and if you ever need to talk, please feel free to email me: phat_princess666###hotmail.com! Hope everything goes well for yoU!


----------



## CitySlicker (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Anon,Do it! You'll be glad you furthered your knowledge, and having that piece of paper saying that you're qualified and educated doesn't hurt either!Being fresh out of college and now in graduate school, I can tell you it's a tough thing to force yourself to do. I managed to get through it and not miss any classes throughout my whole college career, despite cruddy. However, once lecture was under way and I was so busy taking notes and concentrating on lecture that I'd totally phase out my gut problems.The good thing about college is the flexibility. Whenever you feel sick, you can get up as you please. Just grab a seat near the door and sneak out stealthfully when you need to. Also, you can register as having a university-documented disability (I'm not sure if IBS is on the list or not...anyone who knows, let me know!). Only the person who documents the disabilities knows of it, and keeps it confidential. That person sends a letter to each of your teachers saying that you may have to have special accomodations (like to get up and leave every now and then) without mentioning your exact problem. Definitely worth checking out.You need anything else, just ask...I'm always willing to help!


----------



## CTgirl1984 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm in college too, it's my 2nd year, and I definitely can relate to what you are all saying! I live in a suite with 8 other girls, and we all share a bathroom, so that's pretty rough. I go to bed later than them so I can have the bathroom to myself at night, which seems to help keep me from getting too anxious.I haven't had too many problems with class-although one time last year, I had a multi-grain bagel for breakfast right before my 2 hour final! Bad idea- I ended up having to run out of the room after barely finishing my test! My stomach also rumbles from time to time during class, especially when it is empty and I haven't eaten in awhile, which is pretty embarassing.I find the best thing to do is try not to think about it. Of course this is easier said than done, but just try to relax and realize if you miss class or something, it's not the end of the world. We don't have too much control over our IBS, and there's not a whole lot you can do to a certain point. But it's important to go out there and face the world and learn to cope with your IBS while doing the same things everyone else does!


----------

